# Blood Simple



## steve12553 (Apr 15, 2012)

After reading the discussion of *Reservoir Dogs* (Tarentino's first significant film) and the mention of *Fargo *in the discussion, I was reminded of the Coen Brother first significant film: *Blood Simple*. I saw it on one of the pay cable channels back when having a pay cable channel was significant. Very moody film based on the Film Noir genre of the 1940s. Very dark sense of humor with more than a couple plot twists. Anyone see it? I saw it again a few months ago and was still impressed.


----------



## Vladd67 (Apr 15, 2012)

I had it on video, haven't seen it in years. Must try to find it again.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 16, 2012)

I prefer Zhang Yimou's Chinese remake of this movie. It's worth a look.


----------



## steve12553 (Apr 21, 2012)

Same title?


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 21, 2012)

Yep. Same title.


----------



## Moonbat (Apr 21, 2012)

I've seen that around, but I never actually got it. It does look good, but will it be better?


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 21, 2012)

Moonbat said:


> I've seen that around, but I never actually got it. It does look good, but will it be better?


 
I certainly can't say that it will be better for _you. _All I can say is that it was better for me. 

Our opinions are not absolute facts.....merely opinions. 

And let's face it, opinions are like mobile phones...just about everybody has one.


----------



## steve12553 (Apr 28, 2012)

Foxbat said:


> And let's face it, opinions are like mobile phones...just about everybody has one.


 
That's the most polite version of that analogy I've ever heard.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 28, 2012)

steve12553 said:


> That's the most polite version of that analogy I've ever heard.


 
I thought the analogy needed modernising somewhat


----------



## dask (Apr 28, 2012)

Saw it in the theater long time ago. Was very impressed.


----------



## bharatmisr (Aug 12, 2012)

I loved Blood Simple. If I am not mistaken, it was Coen brothers first outing as feature film directors, and my, it completely blew me away. How every shot, every scene lingers on well after it is over is amazing, a style that was successfully replicated in the superlative No Country for Old Men.
A running motif in all of Coens' films is that crime never pays. No matter how much the anti-hero pre-plans his moves, something about the grand scheme is certain to go awry. Blood Simple follows the same device; the viewer is presented with an array of characters (all of them in the grey) to 'side' with, and as the tension heightens to a climax, you realize there is no 'happy' or 'sad' ending in store. Like all of its characters, the ending is grey; not dictated by any conventional cinematic sensibility. 
I would have loved to catch the film in the theaters when it rolled out, having not achieved the cult status it has today. Such a promising start to an industrious career...


----------



## steve12553 (Aug 18, 2012)

bharatmisr said:


> ... How every shot, every scene lingers on well after it is over is amazing, a style that was successfully replicated in the superlative No Country for Old Men.
> ...


"Linger" is an excellent word to describe that film. There was never any doubt as to what the Coen Brothers wanted you to see.


----------



## Mr. Aware Eagle (Aug 23, 2012)

I really like Blood Simple.  I watched it with my school's film society a couple of years ago.  It was a lot of fun to see an early version of the Coen's style.  And M Emmet Walsh's performance is awesome.


----------

